

Facebook Phone OS based on Firefox OS - martius
http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http://www.mozilla-hispano.org/facebook-phone-basado-en-firefox-os/%3Futm_medium%3Dtwitter%26utm_source%3Dtwitterfeed

======
martius
By the way: [http://spanish.about.com/b/2012/04/01/spains-equivalent-
of-a...](http://spanish.about.com/b/2012/04/01/spains-equivalent-of-april-
fools-day-is-dec-28.htm)

